# How the candidates stand on agriculture.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This farm Journal and Washington editor reports that some expect heavy ag. regulations introduced if obama is re-elected.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...on_agriculture/


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

ObamaCropCare? in the making lets see... all farmers and ranchers will have to carry gov't supplied crop and livestock insurance if they don't they will be forced to pay an additional "TAX" or am I being too pesismistic? note with one letter changed crop becomes ? Martin


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

If Obama gets back in, expect 5-6 dollar fuel to be the new "normal".


----------

